# anybody knows about IMachineGroup? Please tell me what I can do..



## sjmagic (Dec 28, 2009)

I just paid for 1head embroidery machine 2 weeks ago to IMachinegroup.

But I want to cancel my order and want to my money back.

Because they keep posponing the delivery date and avoid my phone calls.

This is not what you have promised before they got my money.

It is very difficult for me to trust them. I Can't do business like this.

What should I do next step...

Please tell me anything to do.

anybody knows about IMachinegroup in Anaheim, CA.

Thanks.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you are having problems. 

I have never dealt with IMachineGroup, nor do I know anyone who has, so can't offer any advice for dealing with that company specifically but generally, your options will be dictated by any purchase document you have signed. Unfortunately verbal promises made by the salesperson mean very little ... unless they want them to.

Did you purchase the machine or lease it? If you leased, then you will also need to convince the lease company that you want out of the deal.

Good luck

Bob


----------



## sjmagic (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you Bob
But I paid already all.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

If you paid by a credit card do a charge back....been there before.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sjmagic (Dec 28, 2009)

I will stay for few days...

If they don't do anything, I have to money back..

But I really don't know how many days it's going to take even to receive back that money... T.T

I paid wire transfer by cash...... 

Please don't do like me anybody.. zzz

Thank you


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I would NEVER pay full price for ANYTHING in advance of receiving it.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

sjmagic said:


> I paid wire transfer by cash......
> 
> Please don't do like me anybody.. zzz


Never ever pay for something that way,,,,always use a credit card even if you have the cash, you can always pay the credit card off the following month.

I would not wait, I'm not in a habit of bashing companies but we did had a dealing with IMG that sounds a lot like yours, no return of phone calls/emails, everyone there passing you on to someone else who doesn't have a clue what your talking about but will get you results....promised ship dates that come and go several times with nothing but empty promises.

Luckily we got our money back and they had the nerve to call weeks later to see if we wanted to buy the same item.....if the service is this bad now, how's it gonna be if you to get your machine and it has problems?

JMHO


----------



## sjmagic (Dec 28, 2009)

What shall I do now.

How could I get money back...?

I sent a couple of E-mail and phone calls.

They answer the phone nobody and I got email to wait somebody's answer... hahaha


I know this is all my bad.

IMachineGroup is not clear company like this???


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry....I don't have a answer that would help you.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sjmagic said:


> What shall I do now.
> 
> How could I get money back...?
> 
> ...


Do you have a local Better Business Bureau? Perhaps they can advise you on how best to deal with this.
I'm really sorry this has happened to you and hope it can be resolved quickly.


----------



## sjmagic (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone.

When I solve this problem, I'll post here.

Thank you again.


----------



## RainingStitches (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello SJ,
I have known this company for the past two years, and have had a very good relationship with everyone there.

I bought two machines, one just a few months ago. I was recommended to them by good people in the industry including the military who buy machines for their ships. 

I have also recommended them to many people and have helped out with their open houses and trade shows along with other customers they have that do the same.

Not sure what your situation is but am certain there is another side to the story, which you have not shared. It is best in all situations no matter how stressed you are to not overreact and hurt anyone. I will be happy to help out and research this with imachinegroup for you and post my findings here and reply in private if you like.

In Stitches,

Amy : )


----------



## sjmagic (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you for replies..

Now.. They called me and I'm waiting on their answer.

On Monday(April 5), they will give me a shipping schedule as they said..

I'm waiting and hope so.

Most important thing is I want to get the machine and start business.( I got 1 6head machine in my warehouse. Now We open retailstore a couple of weeks. Need 1 head machine ASAP.)
The time is Money to everyone.
Anyways... I paid by cash about 1 month ago. But I didn't get the machine yet.(not even shipping schedule)

P.S:
They said The reason that nobody try contact to me is they were moving office now.
So I'm trying to trust them.

Thank you again amy.


----------



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

sjmagic said:


> P.S:
> They said The reason that nobody try contact to me is they were moving office now.
> So I'm trying to trust them.
> 
> .


That appears to be the case. I just looked at their website and this was on their main page:

"We are moving to a bigger and better office.
Please bear with us as we move our office to 
8939 Vernon Ave. Montclair, Ca. 91763 
The local phone number is 909-946-3600

Our toll free number will still be 888-652-4464 and should be fully operational by 4/3/10"

Good luck!

Liz


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Have to look at your sales document (i.e. invoice,...) to determine what the return / refund policy is. There could be a penalty for cancelling depending on how they handle their inventory. Where are you located? Can you drive there? If so, I would make a road trip.

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## sjmagic (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't understand why it takes entire month not even to ship the machine, 
but to prepare the machine to be shipped. 
And they still say the tech will come tomorrow. They said they can sell the machine for $1000 more than they sold it to me. So go ahead and sell it for $1000 more. I want my money back. 
The machine is coming from NY, and they are located in California. 
So what does that have to do with their moving?
I'm in Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## RainingStitches (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello SJ,

I am assisting you, please email me privately, thank you.

In Stitches,

Amy : )


----------



## RainingStitches (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello Sj,

Please send me a private message I have information for you dear.

In Stitches,

Amy : )


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

SJ....I know EXACTLY what you are dealing with because we had the same issue with Imachinegroup. They make ALOT of promises until they have your money and then you get the run around IF you get any answers at all.
In my experience with them you will continue to get the run around. 
Did they email you a receipt? 
We fortunately paid by cc so I was able to get our money back. 
If you have a receipt maybe you could get a lawyer involved.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm also shopping for a machine, I don't care if they are moving the guy has waited over a month an still no machine!! I will definitly scratch them off my list.
That's what happens when you don't keep your word, glad he made the post...


----------



## RainingStitches (Apr 2, 2010)

*Great company again: IMachineGroup*

Hello SJ,

As I said before in my first post SJ there are always two sides to every story, and because I have had a very good ongoing relationship with this company Imachinegroup, I felt it was my duty to assist as it is not good to hurt people or reputations, thank you.

As I also said dear I would help you through this and I did.

I am happy to report here that though there were hiccups and not so nice things and challenges from your side which out of courtesy to you, will not share here, I have gotten word your very large machine and (all the extras, that Imachinegroup did not have to but included out of the goodness of their heart) was crated, and has an ETA delivery of Thursday next week.

I was happy to help and look forward to any thing else I can help with.

I was very nervous with my first machine shipment as well so I understand dear, and am here to help with all the things I had to learn.
I am also happy to say I just ordered a new DTG machine from Imachinegroup, which I am very excited about, but am also a little apprehensive as I have only done sewing and embroidery.
I was going to get into screen printing as I have been contracting with another company, but was told by alot of forums this is the best idea for small orders.
I am going to get some tips on some threads and forums.

It is Raining Stitches,
Amy


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Amy on the heads up for SJ, I'm a little curious as to WHY you would post this and not just PM him or better than that just email him the news?

I think like most of us until the OP comes back and tells us that the right thing was done and that he is happy with his dealings with Imachinegroup we will all still be very skeptical, honestly I could never recommend them no matter what you or the OP had to say.....but that's just me. 

Just seems odd for you to post this here at this time.


----------



## tonyesco (Apr 25, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm having a bad experience with IMachineGroup.com as well. I had to cancel my order and and have lost close to $3000-$4000 dollars in investments in additional equipment that I needed to buy for this refurbished DTG Machine: PC & Display, Heat Press, Deposit, & Advertisement. 

Very unprofessional. They promise a lot of things but when it came down the sales person had a million and 1 excuses, left phone in office, left phone in the car, ringer was off, didn't get the text he no longer takes text messages and so on...

I've wasted a lot of time and money... 
And have turned away many clients due to having a machine that did not print correctly from the get-go. 

Now I'm very skeptical about getting a DTG machine that has been refurbish. I spoke with Harry at equipment zone and they told me that they change ALL the parts on theirs when they recondition them. Sounds great, but now I really need to research the company I'm going to purchase the DTG from.

My 2 scent before buying a DTG, just be sure to check all the forums, and check to see that the companies REPUTATION, Support, Sales Team, Warranties.

IF AT ALL POSSIBLE have them turn on the machine and produce a sample from the actual machine that your are purchasing, run it through tests and confirm that everything outputs correctly and if you need to install software take your PC in so that everything is installed and tested as well.

Good luck everyone


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

:welcome:

Tony,

Thanks for posting and letting others know about your experience with Imachinegroup, we had a very similar experience, that said you can not go wrong buying a refurb DTG from Equipment Zone, Harry and the crew are top notch people and do want they say, they will stand behind their product and you as a customer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tonyesco (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank IYF Graphics, for your comment. 

I really need to get DTG, I have people calling me for this and I've had to actually convert a couple of orders to the "screen printing process", and the rest turning them away, letting them know that I will soon get my machine :/ 

This is not good for my business. This is bad. 

I will post the process of how Imachinegroup.com is responding and the final result of this sour deal. Hopefully it will all play out well. I just want my money back my credit untouched and move forward. . .I have goals man 

thanks 
-T


----------



## tonyesco (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is an update:
I returned Everything to I Machine Group and still lost. John Echlin of IMachineGroup.com, REFUSE to return at LEAST $500.00 back to me HE KEPT it all$1000 even after EVERYTHING was returned (Not a bad deal for him and his Company I guess.)

These people are crooks, and liers in my eyes. I will continue to make sure people know that they should think TWICE before they do ANY Business with this company.

It's terrible, Everyone else involved worked something out, except for IMachineGroup.com If you are looking for a DTG Digital Full Color Printer, or refurbished equipment, beware. Get everything in writing. By the way I do have proof, I do have the emails that went back and forth, I'm not lying.

I lost time, and money. . . that my wife and I have been working hard for. John, Ali... are nothing but people who lie and are full of excuses. If you need to buy any equipment, I believe EquipmentZone.com would be a better avenue for you. I had a Tech from there help me on a weekend, way before ImachineGroup.com did and EquipmentZone.com didn't even bother to double check to see if I had bought a machine from them, they just assisted me. I'm grateful for that.

As soon as I recover from this financial hit, I think I will look for them any piece of machine that I might need. 

Research and Good luck!


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for letting us and the rest of the group know, like I said before I'm not in a habit of running down a persons business, I just would like everyone to be aware and on their guard when it comes to this company, there are always two sides to every story, the problem here with these folks is that it's the same story over and over with different players.

Good luck in your business ventures.


----------



## sjmagic (Dec 28, 2009)

I paied almost new machine cost. because I needed lawyer........
and, the machine was not from Newyork,(they said that machine was Newyork) so I paied almost two times shipping cost.......
and, I didn't get a laptop and a printer from them yet.....
and, the program dongle is not working on.....

and,... more

"in California, there are lot of Ghost Company" Now I can believe that words...

I thought I have to let other peaple know these. Thanks


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

sjmagic said:


> I paied almost new machine cost. because I needed lawyer........
> and, the machine was not from Newyork,(they said that machine was Newyork) so I paied almost two times shipping cost.......
> and, I didn't get a laptop and a printer from them yet.....
> and, the program dongle is not working on.....
> ...


Sean, I hope it all works out for you.....but a lawyer may be your only course of action which will of course cost you more money.


----------



## tonyesco (Apr 25, 2010)

Yea I just emailed John at "imachinegroup.thieves"

I just went to the forums/posts and saw the you guys screwed yet another person....
“Nice...”

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t113505-new-post.html

Crooks!
 

I'm so close to printing some fliers, and going to the show to pass them out. 
I wish I could warn others! man these people are are just crooks.

Scott H from 1ACG called me to ask me If I wanted to purchase the DTG Full Color Printer from Equipment Zone, and My response was that I had lost more that a couple thousand dollars and that I needed to start to save all that money ALL OVER AGAIN. 

Sad But John and Ali's terrible ethics of running a company affected Scott's Sale-future deal with my company.

Please warn others about these 2 people and this terrible company.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Run a picket line around their booth, I think rodney (administrator) took out your post about img, the page is missing. I posted about buying digitizing from americans and not overseas and he removed my post also. (weak in the legs)


----------



## jpat (Feb 12, 2008)

tonyesco said:


> Yea I just emailed John at "imachinegroup.thieves"
> 
> I just went to the forums/posts and saw the you guys screwed yet another person....
> “Nice...”
> ...


Dear Tony,
It would be nice if you explain the other side of the story.


----------



## gb3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree stay away from Imachine!!!!


----------

